# 2019 Install App from USB?



## jcflowers (Jan 29, 2019)

It seems my new Pathfinder is running on Android system so I was trying to figure out a way to install 3rd party apps through the USB function on the vehicle. Has anyone attempted this or more tech savvy than me?


----------



## anu0512 (Oct 2, 2018)

Really what else is new in audio system ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jcflowers said:


> It seems my new Pathfinder is running on Android system so I was trying to figure out a way to install 3rd party apps through the USB function on the vehicle. Has anyone attempted this or more tech savvy than me?


An Android Package Kit (APK for short) is the package file format used by the Android operating system for distribution and installation of mobile apps. However I'm not sure if it can be applied to your android system. Do you have Android Auto on your system; if you do, then 3rd party apps can still be installed on your Android device through a process known as "sideloading." Here's an article that explains how to do it:

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-install-apps-outside-of-google-play/


----------



## anu0512 (Oct 2, 2018)

rogoman said:


> An Android Package Kit (APK for short) is the package file format used by the Android operating system for distribution and installation of mobile apps. However I'm not sure if it can be applied to your android system. Do you have Android Auto on your system?




I wish if something is there for 2018 model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rogoman said:


> An Android Package Kit (APK for short) is the package file format used by the Android operating system for distribution and installation of mobile apps. However I'm not sure if it can be applied to your android system. Do you have Android Auto on your system; if you do, then 3rd party apps can still be installed on your Android device through a process known as "sideloading." Here's an article that explains how to do it:
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-install-apps-outside-of-google-play/


Added some more info to my previous post.


----------



## anu0512 (Oct 2, 2018)

If its on android than possibility there but in case of 2018 PF there no android. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Enastri1 (May 29, 2021)

I'm trying to upload an app into my pathfinder via usb but it doesn't recognize any of my usb drives. Is there anyone that can help with some sort of guidance?


----------



## Grumpah (Nov 13, 2019)

T


Enastri1 said:


> I'm trying to upload an app into my pathfinder via usb but it doesn't recognize any of my usb drives. Is there anyone that can help with some sort of guidance?


The stock R52 radio is not programable.


----------

